# tree rats at west brach?



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

any luck out there with squrriels?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I love to hunt west branch. Usually get a couple but not always. Early season is hard for me there, because there is agricultural fields around it that draw them.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

When I was out there friday , every time I stopped walking to take a break I heard tree rats cutting. Saw like 10 and shot 1 . I shoot quite a few in the fall out of the boat while musky fishing . Take my gun and keep it handy in case I see some while casting the shorelines . Back behind the maintenance garage and back in silver creek holds alot of them .


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I ended up with on big fox squrriel my 13 year old cousin shot 2 nice size we went out to a private farm, but im gonna hunt this week out at west branch im off for a week..


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

About thirty years ago each time my buddy and I went to West Branch we would fish Jay Lake. Each time we would see a white squirrel come down and drink out of the lake. My buddy says we should bring your 22 and shoot that squirrel. I told him that's a no-hunting zone and besides that someone could be in the woods and see us but we not see them.
The next time we were out there we were fishing Jay Lake and sure enough a park naturalist came out of the woods in that same spot and said hi to us. We had no idea she was in there. After she left I told my buddy see what I mean. For all we knew she may have been in there looking for that same squirrel for wildlife purposes.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm going to take my 22 pistol out at my place, shouldn't have any trouble getting a limit there....they are everywhere and it amazed me during gun week and I worked the front on the property just how close I would get to them(10 feet)....they haven't been hunted for 30 years....I am sure all that will change once they see a few of there buddies dying  may need to change to the rifle after that


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Be aware that you are not allowed to use .22s at West Branch. Shotgun only.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bing.....we have a winner! But I never did understand why. Should have asked the manager and officer last time I stoped at the office.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My understanding is it is restricted due to the campground and horse trails.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

no 22's at west branch?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

As far as I know the only state park I have hunted where 22's are allowed for squirrel is Salt Fork .


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought i seen a post stating the regs. that you can hunt with 22's on public land as long as its not deer gun season. some reason the odnr website not letting me pull the regs up!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Some state parks have more regulations on top of the ODNR regulations.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

sam kegg said:


> no 22's at west branch?


 nope ,, i even asked about a 22 air rifle, and still a big no.. that was from the lady in the park office,at wb..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hunting*

Open for hunting, in season, with small game, waterfowl and deer being most common
The northeastern section of the park, bound on the west by Rock Spring Road and on the south by the lakeshore, is closed to hunting
This no-hunting area includes the park office, camp area, horse camp, picnic areas, beach, marina, dam and East Boat Ramp
400-foot no hunting/safety zone extends from all other developed facilities
Hunting is limited to shotguns and primitive weapons for most game
Valid Ohio hunting license is required
Target shooting is prohibited
see the link here:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/westbrnch/tabid/795/Default.aspx


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I know Berlin is okay for 22's. Auburn is NOT, but Ladue is ok.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

was out deer huntin this morning and the squirrels were really active,no deer but lots of munchers running around getting into the breeding season, my brother said there in the rut,lol.. blk ones ,grays and a few fox,saw well over a doz.should have gone for them...oh well more for nxt year..


----------

